# On the job: Code From Books or Software?



## cathib (May 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a coding student and am planning to take the CPC exam this summer. I have a question for experienced/employed coders. Do any of you code from the books, or do most employers rely exclusively on coding software like Encoder Pro (or others) these days?

Thanks!


----------



## rthames052006 (May 10, 2008)

cathib said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a coding student and am planning to take the CPC exam this summer. I have a question for experienced/employed coders. Do any of you code from the books, or do most employers rely exclusively on coding software like Encoder Pro (or others) these days?
> 
> Thanks!



I am a physician coder for an IM practice and we use our books, no coding software.


----------



## feliciathomas (May 10, 2008)

*Coding books*

We use code books at my office


----------



## Treetoad (May 11, 2008)

I work for a physician practice (multi-specialty).  We have coding software that's really a time-saver.  However, it's ALWAYS a good idea to have your coding books available to cross-reference.  As nice as the software is, sometimes the paths you're led down aren't really the paths you want.  Also, if you need to take a coding examination and you're totally dependent on the software, you're really at a disadvantage.  It's important, as coders, to be able to maneuver your way around the coding books.


----------



## feliciathomas (May 11, 2008)

I agree with you, software may be nice and sometimes helps to move things along quicker... but you really need to stay proficient at diving into the code books


----------



## Susan (May 11, 2008)

I use both my coding books and a online program.  I code from my books more than using the program online.  I use the online program for looking up RVU information, CCI Edits and to appeal claims.  I have always prefered my books first since that is how I learned to code.  When I started coding there were not any online coding programs.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 12, 2008)

My books are my number one source, but I do use my software at times, like someone else said - for looking up global days and RVU's, etc.


----------



## MKJ (May 12, 2008)

*Books v. Encoders...*

I've been coding for 15 years both as a hospital employee and now a traveling Consultant. Encoders are helpful for speeding up the process of coding BUT, they are a tool. One of the repeated comments I encounter from my students is they can't get get the code they need with their choice of screens, to 'prove' the code is correct. The code books are the definitive source, not any Encoder. It is essential you know how to code from the books.

Mary Kay Jeskey, RCC, CPC, CPMA


----------



## cathib (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------

